
Mail carriers accuse USPS of faking Amazon delivery records - molecule
http://www.cbs46.com/story/36856477/mail-carriers-usps-warns-amazon-customers-will-get-free-stuff-if-mail-is-delivered-late
======
wskinner
It feels good to be vindicated about this. As a San Francisco and Berkeley
resident, this has happened to me more times than I can count. Seemingly every
item carried by USPS was marked delivered prematurely. This was a factor in
cancelling my amazon prime membership.

Every time I reported the problem to amazon, they offered a credit or
replacement, but the effort of contacting customer support so often was too
much of a time sink.

------
burntrelish1273
USPS employees, in my experience, tend to be low-energy, lazy and
inconsistent. I pay for a PO Box and they can't be bothered to leave packages
in a self-service lock box and the key in my box, that is available, more than
15% of the time. Instead they waste time filling out a package available for
pickup card, leave that and waste an hour or more of my time with another
trip.

I'm tempted to go back to UPS Store, but they also don't do self-service
packages. Amazon Lockers could work for small packages, but they're always
full... and don't work for eBay, AliBaba, etc. Another issue is that PO Boxes
are treated as second-class citizens because some carriers, many items and
many sellers refuse to deliver to anything but a physical address.

The ideal carrier and drop-off/pickup point integration would do self-service
sending and receiving of nearly any reasonably-sized package and amount of
letters with a real street address, open 24x7. And if necessary or for a small
fee, bring it to you wherever you were: basically, like a carrier/post-office
with an integrated courier capability.

------
matchmike1313
I would agree with this. Typically when UPS drops off an Amazon package I get
an alert with away on my Amazon app. The other day I had a USPS one, picked it
up at the mailbox, and didn't get the alert till hours later.

